# Question on taming



## jijik (Apr 8, 2016)

I gave my budgie some lettuce today from outside of the cage and he approached me and ate it from my hand, I've had him for week and three days. That means he trust me now and I'm able to start teaching him to get in my hand as I've seen in wiki or no.


he ate a little bit, not too much.


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Hi there, 

That means your budgie is slowly gaining trust in you and through continued work, he will increasingly get more confident and when he is showing definite signs of being receptive to you (coming closer to you while in the cage even when you don't have a treat) and is comfortable when you interact with him, you can then proceed to the next step in training.
You should know when the time is right to progress with training by watching your budgie's behaviour and body language.

I have moved your thread to the Taming and Bonding section where it's most appropriate.


----------



## CowbirdBebop (Oct 2, 2015)

This is an awesome first step! continue with your current pace and pay attention to your baby's needs and you'll be golden. I'm glad he's taken to eating greens so enthusiastically that he will eat them from your hand!


----------



## shanebudgie (Feb 5, 2016)

Greetings that's wonderful news to hear,you're making progress.I wish you good luck and keep us posted.blessings


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

I'm glad he's taken to some greens and it's great he trusts you enough to eat it out of your hand!  

Aluz and the others have given you some great advice :thumbsup: 

Best of luck with him!


----------



## Island (Feb 23, 2016)

I think budgies also very sensitive to sounds. If you talk or sing they are very curious about you , I believe talking to them helps in bonding process.


----------

